# A Poll: When You're Off-Duty



## Canadian (May 19, 2014)

*A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty*

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.

Do you carry personal jump kits, first aid kits (advanced, standard, etc), oxygen, or any first aid supplies in your personal vehicles when you are out and about as just a citizen?  This would be equipment purchased by yourself, not on loan or owned by your employer.

Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle?  Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.

In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen? 

Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you?  What was the reaction?


Thanks everyone!  Here's to great discussion!


----------



## 9D4 (May 19, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.
> 
> ...


No.
No.
Yes.
Sort of. It was the day of my NREMT-B testing, so wasn't sure how much I was actually able to do.
Lady at a gas station rolled her SUV coming out of the car wash, going about 20 MPH. I was standing on the corner, passenger (15ish female) ejected and arm was pinned underneath with an obvious tib/ fib. 
Local cop (and a personal friend) was actually sitting next to me and we were actually talking about my NREMT when it happened. 
He got a jump bag out of his squad car, threw it to me. Wasn't actually able to do much, pt was completely unresponsive, so wasn't worried about pain. Got an initial set of vitals, splinted the leg best I could with what I had (used a pillow that had flown out of the back of the SUV when it rolled). By that time an engine had pulled up and they took over. 
That was actually my first pt interaction ever


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2014)

I carry a small first aid kit for myself, family, and friends. 

I have a small star of life decal on the back window of my truck because I am a whacker. 

Yes to an extent. 

Nope. If I see something I'll call 911. If it's a hard to locate area or a really bad accident I may stop and do basic life saving treatment (CPR, Bleeding control, etc) but that's all. I would not say I was an EMT/Medic. Just a concerned citizen.


----------



## Canadian (May 19, 2014)

A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty
Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.

Do you carry personal jump kits, first aid kits (advanced, standard, etc), oxygen, or any first aid supplies in your personal vehicles when you are out and about as just a citizen? This would be equipment purchased by yourself, not on loan or owned by your employer.

Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle? Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.

In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen? 

Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you? What was the reaction?


Thanks everyone! Here's to great discussion!


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2014)

No

No

First aid is fine.

Once, but only because the car was smoking heavily under the hood and the driver was unconscious. Just pulled them out and laid them down. 

Didn't care if LEO recognized me or not. They didn't say a word. Don't think they cared.

The best thing you can do for someone is call 911 if they need it. So keep a cell phone on you and that should suffice.


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2014)

One thread will suffice. No need to post this everywhere. People will see it.


----------



## cprted (May 19, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Do you carry personal jump kits, first aid kits (advanced, standard, etc), oxygen, or any first aid supplies in your personal vehicles when you are out and about as just a citizen? This would be equipment purchased by yourself, not on loan or owned by your employer.


Not usually.



Canadian said:


> Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle? Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.


Nope.



Canadian said:


> In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen?


Off duty I'm covered my the Good Samaritan Act and insurance provided through a professional association.



Canadian said:


> Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you? What was the reaction?


Yes, once or twice.  Just stated, "hey I'm an off duty paramedic, anyone need to be looked at?"


----------



## Altitudes (May 19, 2014)

I have a box of gloves (they said I needed them for the class & I just left the box in my car - useful for when I do work on my car to keep my hands clean) & a pocket mask in the trunk.  Also have a tactical knife with the window breaker & belt cutter in my center console, but that's really more for me in case I ever needed to cut myself and/or my passenger(s) out.  I have a small star of life on the rear window.

Never stopped.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 19, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Do you carry personal jump kits, first aid kits (advanced, standard, etc), oxygen, or any first aid supplies in your personal vehicles when you are out and about as just a citizen? This would be equipment purchased by yourself, not on loan or owned by your employer.


Very rarely, I have a kit that's basically just 15 kinds of gauze, 3 kinds of tape and a pocket mask that I'll carry with me when I'm going to the back of the beyond. Just meant to do what amounts to advanced first aid.


> Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle? Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.


I actually have a EMT license plate on my car, and my motorcycle jacket has a paramedic back patch, both for the same reason, to get me out of tickets.


> In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen?


Theoretically, yes, completely, in practice, yes, just so long as I don't screw up too bad, and don't try to do anything ALS like.


> Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you? What was the reaction?


I'll eyeball scenes to decide if a) there's a significant enough MOI/NOI to merit EMS attention and b)Whether it's likely that EMS has already been and gone (ie. a tow truck is on scene). If a) is yes, and b) is probably not, I'll stop. If there's PD on scene, I'll just ask them if they're all set for EMS, if they're not on scene yet, then I'm just a helpful bystander, though I'll announce myself if they try to take the scene from me (not fighting back if they insist on having it after that, but that's never happened.)

All of that being said, my goal when I stop in my PoV isn't treatment, it's assessment, I don't do full assessments, either, since let's face it, the responding crew is going to have to do it all over again, anyhow...I wouldn't trust the word of some dude who said he was an off duty paramedic on my call, why should they trust me on theirs? I'm just trying to determine life threats and gather enough information that I can pass something reliable on to dispatch. The only time I've spent more than 60 seconds per patient on assessment was a lady who fell in the middle of the road that I stopped for not as an EMT but as a good citizen...I wound up spending 15 minutes with her to determine that she was an SI risk.

The only time I'll treat is when there's a life threat that can't wait. 
To date, I've only treated once, and that was just 5 rounds of CPR while I waited for EMS.


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 19, 2014)

I absolutely do not carry gear of any kind. Ever. I live in an Urban setting with plenty of Ambulances and Hospitals. 

I never wear anything EMS related, I have no stickers or markings on my vehicle and would never have them. I think small understated stickers are ok for others, just not my style.

I have never really looked into whether I am protected, I try not to do much of anything off duty. 

I always feel like I don't want to stop as it always seems to become more of a hassle than anything else. We are not superheroes and unless someone is in Cardiac Arrest and we are doing CPR there is little we are going to be doing. That being said I have stopped if it looked like someone might need to have 911 called or just need a basic helping hand. I  have identified myself as EMS in the past but it was always a mistake as people began to ask for me to clear them to not go to the hospital or tell them if they were Ok. Now if I sotp I just ask if anyone needs 911 called.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2014)

Canadian said:


> A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.
> ...


NO
NO 
Good Sam Law only
Assist with out equipment and meds, and its rare. I only do it if I personally feel there is something I can do with no equipment which is not being done. With no equipment and no meds this is pretty rare, but for example I did stop an arterial bleed one time off duty.


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 19, 2014)

I would love to hear from some folks that would answer yes to these questions. Not for any mean reason. All kidding aside I have known some very compassionate and hard working EMS folks that really live and breath EMS every moment of every day. Lights sirens stickers , every shirt an EMS shirt, personal backboards , 02 , AEDs, etc etc. We would always joke a bit about it, but I can't help but respect that dedication and the desire to help people. I just question how practical this is and whether it promotes professionalism? 


I love my job. I am passionate about it. But I also love having time to myself and with my family. I can't imagine taking up more of that time with what I do 6 or seven 12s a week anyway.


----------



## Altitudes (May 19, 2014)

SeeNoMore said:


> I would love to hear from some folks that would answer yes to these questions. Not for any mean reason. All kidding aside I have known some very compassionate and hard working EMS folks that really live and breath EMS every moment of every day. Lights sirens stickers , every shirt an EMS shirt, personal backboards , 02 , AEDs, etc etc. We would always joke a bit about it, but I can't help but respect that dedication and the desire to help people. I just question how practical this is and whether it promotes professionalism?
> 
> 
> I love my job. I am passionate about it. But I also love having time to myself and with my family. I can't imagine taking up more of that time with what I do 6 or seven 12s a week anyway.



Personal boards, O2 tanks, & AEDs?  That seems just wayyyy over the top.  I don't think I would ever wear a shirt that had EMS related stuff on it out in public.


----------



## SeeNoMore (May 19, 2014)

I don't wear EMS shirts or have stickers because I don't want to talk about EMS with people who are not involved with it. I actually find it to be a very uncomfortable experience when people talk to me about EMS. Generally they don't understand the job, don't care to, and say absurd things like "you're a hero" "you save lives" etc. I end up feeling very awkward.


----------



## Altitudes (May 19, 2014)

SeeNoMore said:


> I don't wear EMS shirts or have stickers because I don't want to talk about EMS with people who are not involved with it. I actually find it to be a very uncomfortable experience when people talk to me about EMS. Generally they don't understand the job, don't care to, and say absurd things like "you're a hero" "you save lives" etc. I end up feeling very awkward.



Hah.  I'd feel like a huge jerkoff wearing a tshirt that said "EMT" or something on it.

If you saw my post earlier, then you saw I don't have much.  Just the gloves because if I did stop to help, I'm not touching someone covered in blood with bare hands & I wear them when I do stuff with my car so my hands don't get (as) dirty, so those have a dual purpose for me.  Pocket mask is pretty self explanatory as well.  Then the knife which has multiple purposes & you never know when you may need a knife.  I have the small sticker simply because I'm proud of the fact that I am an EMT (plus if a cop asked me if I was an EMT & decided to cut me a break with only a warning, I wouldn't complain lol).  I've never had anyone ask me about it in a parking lot or anything.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2014)

Canadian said:


> A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.
> ...



I have a basic first aid kit in my car. Besides that, I can pretty much improvise most things I need anyways. After all, is there really that much difference between a band aid and some toilet paper or paper towel and scotch tape?



> Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle? Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.


Besides my hospital parking pass, no. 



> In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen?


At the state level I can provide good Samaritan care up to my level of training. 



> Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you? What was the reaction?


Have I stopped? Yes.
Did I expect the LEO to recognize me? Considering it was about 2 hours from home on a long stretch of highway with nothing around (15 on the way back from Vegas), no. I expected the CHP officer to not recognize me. Heck, if I was in my home town, I would still answer no.


----------



## JPINFV (May 19, 2014)

SeeNoMore said:


> personal backboards




Where do they store their backboards? Speaking from personal experience (came across my waterpark's board at a hospital half way across the county when at my old ambulance job, cleaned it, took it home, and returned it the next day), back boards do not fit comfortably in cars.


----------



## Skittles (May 19, 2014)

I just keep a small boo-boo kit in my car for my daughter's sake. So, if someone just needs a bandaid, I'm the girl to see. 

I don't have any identifying information on my car. Mostly because my car is dirty and I don't want people to think that's how all EMTs are. 

I'm protected up to my level of training under the Good Sam law. 

If I witness an accident, I stop. My non-EMT job is located on a stretch of road that sees a nasty accident every so often, and since January I've seen two happen. I stop to make sure there are no life threats, and then I sit with the people until EMS gets there. If LEO asks, I tell them I'm an off-duty EMT, but for the most part I just tell them what I saw, and then go on my merry way. They usually don't recognize me, and I don't recognize them.


----------



## Drax (May 19, 2014)

Canadian said:


> A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.
> ...



No
No
Good Samaritan Laws
Never had the opportunity


----------



## Uclabruin103 (May 19, 2014)

Just a standard first aid kit in my car for myself and friends. Commercial one with nothing special in it. And have a rescue tool in my center console for when I need extrication. No sockets whatsoever. If I'm walking or in the mall just as far as asking if they're alright or need ems. Never said I'm a medic. Clear the scene. On any significant TV I'll dial 911 and give a size up but that's all. What can I do by myself with a rollover?


----------



## gronch (May 19, 2014)

Yes

I carry trauma supplies due to my outdoor activities.  I make my outdoorsy friends do the same.

The EMT sticker on my car is to remind my friends that I can't save them if they shoot themselves, only prolong their agony.

No I don't pull over unless it is absolutely safe and I feel I could make a difference in the outcome.

You're welcome.

Oh wow my first post!


----------



## cmyk (May 19, 2014)

I have a small first aid kit in my car intended mainly for personal use. No stickers. I do carry a disposable mouth barrier for CPR, but I haven't had to use it.

I've never stopped to help out while driving. I haven't seen a major accident that didn't already have EMS on scene, and minor accidents happen all the time down here. If I were out at a restaurant, store, etc. and someone looks like they're having an emergency, I'd consider talking to them and offering to call 911.


----------



## rescue1 (May 19, 2014)

I've stopped and helped at an accident before Fire/EMS arrived. Really all you're doing is keeping people calm and making sure that no-one does anything unsafe. And it that vein, the most important thing is to be safe yourself when doing this. There's no reason to get hurt trying to be an off duty hero. 

As for equipment, if you're stopping and helping, the only two things that you can do to truly save someone's life would be bleeding control and CPR. One just requires your hands under the new AHA guidelines (and at most a mask), and the other just requires a towel or a shirt, so there's no reason to get crazy with keeping gear in your car.


----------



## SSwain (May 19, 2014)

I have a basic FA kit in my van. Band aids, tape, gauze and ointments. These are for family use mostly.
I have EMT plates mostly because it lets me park in the "emergency employee" parking slots at the station when I am on duty.
I have helped out on 3 different scenarios....one was a head on that happened literally right in front of me.(911 was first action) One was an ATV accident on the neighbor's  land, and one was just an assist to an officer to help subdue a potential jumper on a bridge.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2014)

I keep most of my outdoor gear in the bed of my truck so there's usually a good first aid kit and some other stuff in there. I keep a bag with some Kerlix, CAT, gloves, and some other bulky dressings under the back seatstoo. I figure there's two things that I can do to actually make a difference while not at work; stop a major bleed and start CPR. That little bag will take care of those things. 

I'll stop when I'm in my district (600 square miles) since I am "on duty" as soon as I call it in. In places where I know the ambulance is a long way out I might stop too if it looks bad and there is no one else there. I don't have any markings on my vehicle anymore, in the past it was only a parking sticker. 

In district some of the cops and deputies might recognize me. If they have a problem I have my county ID badge in the truck so they can see that if there's an issue, which I doubt I'll encounter.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2014)

No supplies, I don't stop except to take pictures. but I do have a small thin white line decal on my truck.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 19, 2014)

I do have a pretty aggressive trauma kit/BOK that I (try) carry on me at all times. I don't real plan on using it on a citizen in an MVC since I primarily travel in urban/suburban areas with quick response times.
No identifying factor on my POV.
I am not protected any more than a citizen would be under good sam laws.
Never had the opportunity. I would not expect the LEO on scene to recognize me. I don't anticipate there being any reaction from an LEO. We're pretty friendly.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'll stop when I'm in my district (600 square miles) since I am "on duty" as soon as I call it in. In places where I know the ambulance is a long way out I might stop too if it looks bad and there is no one else there. I don't have any markings on my vehicle anymore, in the past it was only a parking sticker.




Do you get paid for an hour or anything once you call it in? Vollunteer department that makes sense, not a paid department though.

At the end of the day, when I go home from
work I try to leave work there. I'll stop in the middle of nowhere if it looks like they could use a hand but even then I'm hesitant to ID myself as a Paramedic, even if I'm in the county we cover.

Most LEOs would recognize me from
The two city departments. Not sure about SO, probably about 50/50 with them.

Edit: I have a trauma kit I take with me riding and camping. I'll only use certain parts of it on very close friends and family members. I used to have a couple pairs of gloves and a CPR mask in my truck but last time I cleaned it the gloves were destroyed so I tossed them and took the mask out. No stickers anywhere.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 19, 2014)

I've been meaning to put together a trauma bag for desert races, going shooting, or other extended ETA activities, but haven't been able to bring myself to spend the money on something I'll take out a handful of times a year.  I wouldn't use it for freelancing in the city. 

On my off roader, I have a memorial sticker for one of our medics that was killed in a TC. I wouldn't put anything on my daily driver. 

Even when I'm getting paid, I hate having to run around on the freeway. Twice, I've almost been squished by someone driving through the scene. Stopping is very circumstantial. If there is a substantial threat to life, without anyone on scene, I will stop. After you've been around the block awhile, you can quickly size up when it's imperative you stop and when to just move on. If there are blinky lights already there, my assistance isn't needed. When I first got my EMT, I stopped at a triple fatal, and got a royal *** chewing that only the CHP can provide. 

I stopped at more TCs before I took my EMT course, than I have in the six years since.


----------



## firecoins (May 19, 2014)

Cops generally don't care in mily humbe experience.

No reason to carry a jump kit. Can't do much anyway.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2014)

Robb said:


> Do you get paid for an hour or anything once you call it in? Vollunteer department that makes sense, not a paid department though.
> 
> At the end of the day, when I go home from
> work I try to leave work there. I'll stop in the middle of nowhere if it looks like they could use a hand but even then I'm hesitant to ID myself as a Paramedic, even if I'm in the county we cover.
> ...



I'm not sure, I've never tried. The only time it's happened I was in uniform on the way to work when I came upon a pedestrian versus deer accident. 

I should probably go dig out the policy book, it's something about responding to emergencies in district in a personal vehicle is discouraged but not banned.


----------



## Medic Tim (May 20, 2014)

Canadian said:


> A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> ...




1. I have a basic first aid kit in my car. I have a beefed up medical bag for friends and family use only ( camping , hiking etc)

2. No ... NO

3. There is no Good Samaritan law in my province. We are also self regulated ( we own out license) and are considered medics 24/7 on or off the clock. If we identify ourselves a a medic we then have a duty to act. liability and malpractice insurance is a requirement to be licensed here.

4. I have stopped before but only had to identify myself as a medic a handful of times . The only thing you need in your car is (maybe ) a basic first aid kit and a cell phone.


----------



## titmouse (May 20, 2014)

I have a small bag with my pulse ox, steth, and first aid materials that I use at work. But I no longer advertise what I do when in uniform.


----------



## Altitudes (May 21, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> One thread will suffice. No need to post this everywhere. People will see it.



Shouldn't this thread be locked then?  As you mention, there is another thread in a different section which has many more replies than this one.


----------



## Av8or007 (May 21, 2014)

1. YES. Although my bag is a bit larger than it probably should be, everything in it is within my scope of practice. Basically basic trauma supplies, wound care stuff, BLS airway management,, O2, diagnostics (BP, pulse ox, steth, temp .etc) and some basic OTC meds.

2. No, although up here in Canada I have seen some paramedics w/ medic plates on their car. Depends on the medic.

3. As long as you stay within your scope of practice, you are protected from civil liability under the good sam act, provied you are not grossly negligent.

This IS different from the "regulated health professions act" in Ontario, interestingly there are some exceptions to performing  invasive acts (e.g. injections) if "rendering first aid or temporary assistance in an emergency". These provisions will protect you from criminal (provincial law) liability under the RHPA, but likely not civilly if you start doing "very ALS" procedures (IV's .etc). Basically, as long as you stay within your scope you're good. OTC meds are usually OK with the normal word-games regarding "recommend vs. administer"
Epi-pens and ASA are fine to give/assist for pretty much anyone, including lay public.

This one is obviously VERY region/jurisdiction dependent. I do know that we have a lot more leeway in Canada w/ regards to stopping to help with a BLS bag then you guys seem to have in the states. In most provinces, all of the BLS skills (EMT-B) fall under the MFR/EMR levels and do NOT require medical direction.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (May 21, 2014)

Canadian said:


> A Few Questions: When You're Off-Duty
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.
> ...



I usually have a medical kit in my truck with the basics because my friends and I do a lot of hiking and fishing in some pretty remote areas, and I always take it with us and usually just leave it in the back seat when i'm done, but its primary purpose is for personal use. 

I have nothing on my truck to indicate that I am a paramedic. I am extremely proud to be a paramedic, but do not like to advertise it to everyone. 

I have stopped several times off duty. I work and drive through some remote areas to get to work. (My part time company covers almost 3000 square miles with 4 stations and my full time company covers almost 1000 square miles with 3 stations.) I have stopped at some bad MVAs off duty driving to and from work and while heading up to go fishing just because it was such a remote location with such long response times so I could call it in and get the appropriate resources rolling such as a helo or tell dispatch if extrication is needed. If I am near my house in a urban area, I usually just keep driving and call 911 if it looks bad. If I do stop at any accident, I throw on my reflective jacket for my own safety which clearly states "Paramedic" on it since I am going to be in the roadway so it would not really matter if the LEO knew me or not, they would know I was a medic and I have never had issues anyway.


----------



## hitman196 (May 21, 2014)

I usually have a pair of gloves on me, my CPR card, and ,my tactical knife. Hey you never know what you will see.

And no I don't think New York Protects us off- duty


----------



## Bullets (May 21, 2014)

Yes, my duty bag is in my trunk, and in that is a blowout kit i built that stays in my car when im on patrol, so i guess that counts. The pouch is mine, supplies are the PDs 

NJEMSTF sticker on my bumper, its technically a parking pass

Yes

No


----------



## the_negro_puppy (May 21, 2014)

No I do not wear have any identifying material.

I only carry one pair of gloves in my car.

I will only ever stop If i can make an immediate difference I.E cardiac arrest to do CPR.

The only time I have ever stopped was to assist a seizing pt outside a musical festival on my way home.

The longer you fo this job, the less you want  to get involved when you perhaps don't need to be.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 21, 2014)

The threads on Off Duty response have been merged.


----------



## spnjsquad (May 26, 2014)

No FA kit, small sticker on the back of our car with the squad logo, good samaritan laws, and never had the chance.


----------



## EMDispatch (May 26, 2014)

I carry a personal first aid kit, a seat belt cutter/window punch, a roadside assistance kit, and a traffic vest.

My car has a plate from my volunteer department on the front, we don't run any POV lights here, it's your only distinguishing item.

Off duty is would be good Sam laws as long as I act at a non-EMT level, but If my volly department is alerted now I'm on duty.

     My area has some very remote regions, known for some nasty accidents and bad cell reception. If I stumble across one I'll stop to make sure help is on the way, or drive down the road and get signal to put in a call. I'll also help people with disabled vehicles out there, because it's the neighborly thing to do. 
     If it's in my volly departments first due, which is more urban, I'm more use heading to the station to grab a truck than stop POV.


----------



## Mainspring (May 26, 2014)

no identifier on my car or person.

only first aid kit that came with the car.

best tool to have for still alarms while off duty, cell phone.


----------



## jzero652 (May 27, 2014)

Do you carry personal jump kits, first aid kits (advanced, standard, etc), oxygen, or any first aid supplies in your personal vehicles when you are out and about as just a citizen?  This would be equipment purchased by yourself, not on loan or owned by your employer.

The Fire Department I am with gives us a fully stocked BLS bag

Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle?  Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.

I have our EMS company's logo and a EMT sticker on the back of my jeep

In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen? 

In our district I am covered by the Dept. out of it Good sams

Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you?  What was the reaction?

Yes in district. I just identify myself as an EMT with our dept.


Yes in district. I just identify myself as an EMT with our dept.


So if I am in district I will stop assess situation call dispatch to get a bus rolling and do whatever I have to do.
Out of district, stop assess situation call 911 maintain ABC's. when help arrives give a report and turn it over to them, get back into my jeep and ride into the sunset knowing that I did the right thing.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 27, 2014)

Do you guys remember that guy who posted on here last year that he owned his own personal defibrillator and would jump calls?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 27, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Do you guys remember that guy who posted on here last year that he owned his own personal defibrillator and would jump calls?




Yep. :beerchug:


----------



## Canadian (May 27, 2014)

Robb said:


> Yep. :beerchug:





What does "jump" calls mean?


----------



## Medic Tim (May 27, 2014)

Canadian said:


> What does "jump" calls mean?




He would listen to a scanner and if e was close to where the call was would go to it. He didn't work for an ems agency.

The term can also mean : if you hear a crew dispatched to a call and you are closer or a more appropriate unit you can "jump" or take the call so the other truck doesn't have to .


----------



## epipusher (May 27, 2014)

Why would you call for a bus instead of an ambulance?


----------



## CFal (May 27, 2014)

epipusher said:


> Why would you call for a bus instead of an ambulance?



that comment and your pro pic just made me :rofl:


----------



## abckidsmom (May 27, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> He would listen to a scanner and if e was close to where the call was would go to it. He didn't work for an ems agency.
> 
> The term can also mean : if you hear a crew dispatched to a call and you are closer or a more appropriate unit you can "jump" or take the call so the other truck doesn't have to .




Or if you want the call and believe you can beat them in to the scene...


----------



## PrincessAnika (May 27, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you all would be so kind as to answer a few questions as to when you're off duty.
> 
> ...



I have a stocked bls/first in bag - basic first aid stuff, bp cuff, face mask for CPR, no o2 (need a script for that)
no
to an extent yes, however, and this is why I don't label my car - in my state, if people know you are an emt and you do not offer assistance you can loose your certs, if you drive past an mva in a vehicle with any sort of identifying sticker without stopping and there is no emergency vehicle on scene, the DOH won't be very happy if they find out about it.  however, to my knowledge, you are also on your own if you do render care, bc technically you are acting without medical direction.
yes, LEO rarely shows unless requested for medical, mva I only stop if a) no emergency crew of any sort on scene b) appears to be pts in vehicle (if all out walking around no I do not) c) I witness the incident and it is safe for me to do so.


----------



## DrParasite (May 27, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Do you carry personal jump kits, first aid kits (advanced, standard, etc), oxygen, or any first aid supplies in your personal vehicles when you are out and about as just a citizen?  This would be equipment purchased by yourself, not on loan or owned by your employer.


no


Canadian said:


> Do you indicate on your vehicle in any way "First Aid on-board, EMT, Paramedic," or anything of the sort in any place on your vehicle?  Possibly as a sticker, taped piece of paper, or placard.


not really... old car had an agency stick on the back window, but I don't have anything on the new car.


Canadian said:


> In your local city, county, province/state, country, are you protected if you render aid as an off-duty EMT/private citizen?


maybe under the good samaritan act, but not by my agency.


Canadian said:


> Have you ever stopped and helped someone with just your own personal equipment, and if so, did you ever hesitate that the LEO would not recognize you?  What was the reaction?


yes I have stopped.  LEO shows up, says "every one back up, nothing to see here," show him my ID ask him if he wants me to stay or go, he says stay until AHJ shows up, once they show up, I give a quick report and continue on my way.


----------



## JPINFV (May 28, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Do you guys remember that guy who posted on here last year that he owned his own personal defibrillator and would jump calls?



Quick... someone post the Zombie Hunter bag link.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2014)

PrincessAnika said:


> I have a stocked bls/first in bag - basic first aid stuff, bp cuff, face mask for CPR, no o2 (need a script for that)
> no
> to an extent yes, however, and this is why I don't label my car - in my state, if people know you are an emt and you do not offer assistance you can loose your certs, if you drive past an mva in a vehicle with any sort of identifying sticker without stopping and there is no emergency vehicle on scene, the DOH won't be very happy if they find out about it.  however, to my knowledge, you are also on your own if you do render care, bc technically you are acting without medical direction.
> yes, LEO rarely shows unless requested for medical, mva I only stop if a) no emergency crew of any sort on scene b) appears to be pts in vehicle (if all out walking around no I do not) c) I witness the incident and it is safe for me to do so.



And how can they prove you were in the car?


----------



## PrincessAnika (May 28, 2014)

beats me, I just know its pretty much screwed if you do stop screwed if you don't.  <shrug>


----------



## Av8or007 (May 28, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> Quick... someone post the Zombie Hunter bag link.



Here you go 

http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826

-------------------------------------
Disclaimer: anything i say below DOES NOT endorse this guy's medical bag at all, so no flaming 

Anyways, 
What i really find funny about that bag is that the guy has enough narcs to treat pain 30 years into the future but doesn't have any basic parentral meds - where is the gravol, benadryl, epi (in amps), d50, zofran, toradol, methylprednisolone .etc

Also where's the atrovent and prednisone?

Not saying that's a good idea, but you'd think that those meds would be there given that he has access to an apparently blank rx pad...

Did anyone notice the concentration of the morphine? 

15 mg/ml!

Not to mention all the po narcs and stadol spray - yet only an amp or two of naloxone...

Wow.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 28, 2014)

I'm mostly just impressed at his packing job, he appears to have most of an ALS ambulance in about 80L


----------



## EMDispatch (May 28, 2014)

I always love playing the "lifeboat game" with these types of people to see their responses.

They don't deal well with critical concepts like triage.They want to prepare to maintain their situation not adapt to a harsh and unfortunate reality of disaster aftermath.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 28, 2014)

Av8or007 said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=33826


Ya the multidose MS was pretty impressive, not sure how he acquired that legally.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 28, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Ya the multidose MS was pretty impressive, not sure how he acquired that legally.



Not just the MS, he's got several schedule II-IVs (down in the POs)

My first thought was that he was a doc, but he says he doesn't work in healthcare. My second thought was that he somehow got someone with a license to buy them and have them officially listed as inventory.

I think more likely though is that he bought them illegally.


----------



## jzero652 (May 28, 2014)

epipusher said:


> Why would you call for a bus instead of an ambulance?



A bus is an ambulance


----------



## TransportJockey (May 28, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> Not just the MS, he's got several schedule II-IVs (down in the POs)
> 
> My first thought was that he was a doc, but he says he doesn't work in healthcare. My second thought was that he somehow got someone with a license to buy them and have them officially listed as inventory.
> 
> I think more likely though is that he bought them illegally.



I've read that thread before, he says his family MD gave him scripts for it all... Technically if that's the case, he can legally own it


----------



## Household6 (May 28, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I've read that thread before, he says his family MD gave him scripts for it all... Technically if that's the case, he can legally own it



Still. He's not going near my girly bits if I'm having a baby. He'd probably try to cric me.


----------



## Tigger (May 28, 2014)

PrincessAnika said:


> beats me, I just know its pretty much screwed if you do stop screwed if you don't.  <shrug>



Cite the applicable laws requiring it?


----------



## PrincessAnika (May 28, 2014)

I don't have links to the law, its what we were taught in evoc class.


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

PrincessAnika said:


> I don't have links to the law, its what we were taught in evoc class.



I'm willing to bet they don't exist. An EVOC instructor is hardly the person to be quoting law from.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 28, 2014)

jzero652 said:


> A bus is an ambulance




You must be from NY. 

Sorry tapatalk doesn't show locations. There was a dude who was ex FDNY in my medic class, hearing bus reminded me of antics haha. 

I know some states if you have an EMS sticker on your car and you don't stop, NJ maybe? Pretty stupid if you ask me. I didn't realize taking an EMT class meant I had to be ready to save lives 24/7/365...


----------



## JPINFV (May 28, 2014)

jzero652 said:


> A bus is an ambulance




So does that make EMTs... bus drivers?


----------



## STXmedic (May 28, 2014)

JPINFV said:


> So does that make EMTs... bus drivers?



No, bus drivers have more training...


----------



## Altitudes (May 28, 2014)

Robb said:


> You must be from NY.
> 
> Sorry tapatalk doesn't show locations. There was a dude who was ex FDNY in my medic class, hearing bus reminded me of antics haha.
> 
> I know some states if you have an EMS sticker on your car and you don't stop, NJ maybe? Pretty stupid if you ask me. I didn't realize taking an EMT class meant I had to be ready to save lives 24/7/365...



That's an actual law?  So you can't just have an EMS sticker because you support EMS?


----------



## Tigger (May 29, 2014)

I'm still waiting to see it in print. Just because it was taught in a class does not make it factual.


----------



## Bearamedic (May 29, 2014)

Bls stuff only, +iv start kit. 

but i expect everyone who has paramedic stuff labeled on their vehicle to have some equipment. to not, i think is very disingenuous.

My vehicle is not labeled.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

Bearamedic said:


> Nope.
> 
> but i expect everyone who has paramedic stuff labeled on their vehicle to have some equipment. to not, i think is very disingenuous.



You'd be sadly disappointed everywhere I've ever worked. None if us ever carried gear


----------



## CFal (May 29, 2014)

Altitudes said:


> That's an actual law?  So you can't just have an EMS sticker because you support EMS?



In Vermont it is the actual law that you need to stop

http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=60725&postcount=3


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

CFal said:


> In Vermont it is the actual law that you need to stop
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=60725&postcount=3



I consider stoppimg on an unsecured mvc scene without safety gear or emergency vehicles to out myself in danger. So thats easily worked around


----------



## CFal (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I consider stoppimg on an unsecured mvc scene without safety gear or emergency vehicles to out myself in danger. So thats easily worked around



you could still get cited, you would then have to go to civil court and contest the charge.  if you have EMS plates or an EMS sticker it makes it more likely somebody would report you for not stopping


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2014)

Then the burden of proof that the certified person was driving is on them. Theres a reason rhat laws like that hardly ever get used


----------



## CFal (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Then the burden of proof that the certified person was driving is on them. Theres a reason rhat laws like that hardly ever get used



it doesn't have to be a certified person that is required to stop, but if you are certified it makes it more likely that you would be expected to, and if you have plates/sticker it advertises that to anybody that sees your car, they just ticket the person it is registered to you and the burden of proof is on you, thats the way it works in VT


----------



## CFal (May 29, 2014)

the reason why you don't see it invoked much is because if somebody needs medical attention they probably aren't writing down license plate numbers


----------



## STXmedic (May 29, 2014)

Bearamedic said:


> but i expect everyone who has paramedic stuff labeled on their vehicle to have some equipment. to not, i think is very disingenuous.



Yeah, no. Even most of the whackers I know don't carry any equipment in their vehicle- the more down-to-earth people certainly don't. Disingenuous...


----------



## Medic Tim (May 29, 2014)

Bearamedic said:


> Bls stuff only, +iv start kit.
> 
> but i expect everyone who has paramedic stuff labeled on their vehicle to have some equipment. to not, i think is very disingenuous.
> 
> My vehicle is not labeled.


----------



## CFal (May 29, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I consider stoppimg on an unsecured mvc scene without safety gear or emergency vehicles to out myself in danger. So thats easily worked around



Another thing is VT has a lot of volunteer squads, so a lot of people have issued jump bags POV and emergency lights


----------



## AtlasFlyer (May 29, 2014)

I carry a small first-aid kit I put together myself. Band-aids, a SAM splint, several 4x4s and a few pairs of gloves, the kit is in a plastic bin the size of a small shoebox. This kit has been used many times... by me on my family. I consider it my family first aid kit. Nothing in it is anything fancy, everything was purchased at CVS with the exception of the SAM splint that I bought on Amazon for like $4. As others have stated, the best thing I can do if I witness an accident is use my phone to call 911. It's the best "assistance" I have to offer.

I'll help out to the best of my abilities and available tools, but I live in an urban area where ambulance response is roughly 10 minutes.  I don't live in Vermont, but if I did I'd usually be invoking this clause in the statute to say, "Nope, I can't stop": _"...can be rendered without danger or peril to himself or without interference with important duties owed to others,..."_  I usually have one or both of my kids in the car with me, and I will NOT leave them alone in a car to get out and play Johnny & Roy at an accident scene. If I did, I would expect DCFS to be called on me, and I'd probably have my kids taken away.


----------



## paracordmedic (May 30, 2014)

I used to carry a kit, have a red light, license plate, etc.

Not so much any more since I no longer volunteer. I will stop at a wreck if it looks bad and EMS is not on scene, and once I helped a guy who passed out in a restaurant.

Bottom line, there's not much I can do for most people unless I have a stocked ambulance. CPR, C spine stabilization, basic hemorrhage control, and the Heimlich come to mind, and they do not require tools.


----------

